# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Bomba de Agua Manual Palanca 10 20 25 30 35 40 50 60 70 80 Metros mts en Pozos Artesanales y Tubulares Bombea sin Electricidad en Costa Sierra Selva Comunidades Campesinas Nativas Terreno Eriazos

## madagricola

AGOTADOTemas similares: Bomba sumergible monoifasica de 1.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 56 metros de profundidad - facil instalar y usar SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS BOMBA MANUAL ELEVACION DE AGUA A PALANCA ( NO USA ELECTRICIDAD ) PUEDE SUBIR ELEVAR HASTA 7 METROS DE ALTURA PARA EL CAMPOY  LA CASA RURAL LIFT FORCE HANDPUMP Bomba sumergible trifasica de 7.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 96 metros de profundidad - facil instalar Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales

----------

